# Male cockatiels, with female in cage, mating with each other?



## Zaichev (May 22, 2009)

I guess we've always known that our two male cockatiels went both ways, but we just caught them actually mating with each other. I got it on camera:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g53DYMLtcHg

The thing is, the smaller bird (all yellow) was crying out and trying to get the thing off. He couldn't get the greyish bird off until we intervened. (Were they actually penetrating? Does this hurt them?) And why are they mating with each other when there is a female, that is laying eggs, in the cage?

Originally we just had the female in the yellow one. We found the yellow/grey one abandoned and took him in. Shortly after, we noticed that the yellow one was acting the way he did to his "wife" to the new bird. He did all the preening, neck hugs, etc. But they never mated. And both birds would regularly have sex with the female.

When the female lays eggs on her nest, she shows little to no interest in them. However, when she does try to go into the nesting box we set up, the guys won't let there. They will be in there both sitting on the eggs, and will attack her if she gets too close.

And, when they separate the two guys, they freak out and scream at each other. They go on for hours.

Help? What is going on?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No penetration actually occurs. There are no external sex organs as we know them. the male just deposits sperm on the females vent. the swimmers do the rest.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sue is right on the mark


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a friend over a few days ago and he went into the aviary. Monkey took a liking to him and stayed on his hand for a long time. Well Monkey got a little frisky with my guest and I guess the guy didn't know what Monkey was doing. When he came out he showed me a little wet spot where Monkey had been rubbing on him and he asked "Is that?....". I cut him off and quickly answered "Yes", "I guess he REALLY likes you" The point to that story is it doesn't matter if what they rub on is male, female, human or inanimate. When they are in the mood there's no stopping them. I remember another member posting that there was a food dish her bird was particularly fond of.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> sue is right on the mark


Sue may be on the mark but the birds are not. The top bird is doing his thing on top of the other one's tail, not on the underside like he's supposed to!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

tielfan said:


> Sue may be on the mark but the birds are not. The top bird is doing his thing on top of the other one's tail, not on the underside like he's supposed to!


Thats alright they are both boys


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Actually, some birds do have external sex organs. Swans, for one, and male Vasa parrots grow a penis for breeding season....then it falls off.

Not cockatiels, though.


----------

